# What is the next Sigma Art prime?



## ahsanford (Oct 17, 2015)

Just curious what you think it will be. 

- A


----------



## beforeEos Camaras (Oct 17, 2015)

seeing I just bought a 85mm1.8 lens a 85mm art ;D


----------



## ahsanford (Oct 17, 2015)

I am completely shocked at the results thus far. :

- A


----------



## beforeEos Camaras (Oct 17, 2015)

ahsanford said:


> I am completely shocked at the results thus far. :
> 
> - A




hehehe fear the 85mm I expect the art to 1.4 don't think it will be a 1.2


----------



## RGF (Oct 17, 2015)

what I expect and what I want are different. Love to see 14mm F2, F1.4 would be better.

However 85 is more likely.


----------



## distant.star (Oct 17, 2015)

I think they're done. No more A lenses.


----------



## beforeEos Camaras (Oct 17, 2015)

distant.star said:


> I think they're done. No more A lenses.



I don't think so sigma found a range that will make profit for them


----------



## Luds34 (Oct 17, 2015)

I think and voted 85mm.

However I personally would love to see a 135mm.


----------



## StudentOfLight (Oct 18, 2015)

Where is the money for Sigma? Sales & Marketing tend to target low-hanging fruit first.


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (Oct 18, 2015)

Luds34 said:


> I think and voted 85mm.
> 
> However I personally would love to see a 135mm.


Same but, it would be nice to see 185A OS


----------



## Bennymiata (Oct 18, 2015)

I thought that their next release was going to be the 85mm f-whatever.
Who would have thought they would release a 20mm!

Heaven knows, Canon might even release THEIR new 85 before Sigma does.


----------



## meywd (Oct 18, 2015)

its more meaningful to make a 85mm next, which is why I choose it, but since some say the current 85 is good, maybe they will make a 135mm first.


----------



## beforeEos Camaras (Oct 18, 2015)

StudentOfLight said:


> Where is the money for Sigma? Sales & Marketing tend to target low-hanging fruit first.



true but a well made 85 prime is a portrait photographer's best kit. also not every one uses canon glass. look at the 50mm art 1.4 900 usd. with a large selection of glass already its sells.

more then low fruit is involved


----------

